# Thanks FlyerNut for the great rebuild!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I just received my AF 282 which was sent to FlyerNut in parts and missing pieces. It runs and smoke great! Thanks to a guy who has much knowledge and patience. :appl: He is as MoPac says, " a standup guy".:thumbsup:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice job flyernut!:thumbsup::appl::appl:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

He is great and has done work for me as well always outsading work from him.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, thank you all.There's not much I wouldn't do for the great people here. I just hope the guys who do this kind of stuff for a living don't get mad at me,lol...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

lears2005 said:


> He is great and has done work for me as well always outsading work from him.


If memory serves me correctly, did I do a Royal Blue for you?? If not, please refresh this old brain of mine,lol...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I just received my AF 282 which was sent to FlyerNut in parts and missing pieces. It runs and smoke great! Thanks to a guy who has much knowledge and patience. :appl: He is as MoPac says, " a standup guy".:thumbsup:


Glad you liked it my friend....I ran that sucker for at least 10-15 minutes on my layout, both forwards and backwards, through several turn-outs, and after each transit of my larger loop, I reversed it and ran it in the opposite direction, 48ft forward and backward, and so on.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Flyernut is a great rebuilder. He knows his stuff. Glad you are happy with your 282.
I have 2 282s. One I had as a kid. I really like it. I have gone through it myself and very happy with it, It performs great. Only knock on a 282, at least mine, it will not pull
much. Not engine power but traction. My motor is strong and drivers will slip with more
than 2 or 3 cars. I might get it some bands that go on the wheels that did not come with pul-mor wheels. And maybe add some weight. My other 282 I have not got to yet. I 
think it will just need normal servicing and a new wire harness. It is complete. It is the
only coal pusher I have. I got it cheap off ebay and seller sent it in a empty box and
just the loco. No packing stuff. It went for a rough ride. Pilot wheels were knocked completely 
off and numerous screws and parts were loose in the box. It was sold by a non train
person. I sent seller a message informing her that any future train locomotives should
have packing material, I was not complaining just informing. She refunded me 10 bucks
which made the 282 insanely cheap.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As usual, if anyone needs help here, I'll be glad to assist or rebuild.. Just pay the shipping, both ways, and maybe a few bucks to cover the parts I don't have on hand, so I can help the next guy...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

flyernut said:


> If memory serves me correctly, did I do a Royal Blue for you?? If not, please refresh this old brain of mine,lol...


Yes you are correct and you also did one other loco for me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

lears2005 said:


> Yes you are correct and you also did one other loco for me.


I hope the Royal Blue is still running great for you.. Glad you liked it. I thought your "handle" looked familiar.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

